# Finding the motivation



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Finding it really hard to force myself into the gym at the moment.

The enthusiasm just isn't there and I don't know why. Just feels to much of an effort on top of everything else.

Do any of you lot ever have days, weeks, or even months of just not wanting to do it? For me its not helped by over-thinking and once I start thinking about reasons not to go it's already over, battle lost


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> Finding it really hard to force myself into the gym at the moment.
> 
> The enthusiasm just isn't there and I don't know why. Just feels to much of an effort on top of everything else.
> 
> Do any of you lot ever have days, weeks, or even months of just not wanting to do it? For me its not helped by over-thinking and once I start thinking about reasons not to go it's already over, battle lost


im finding it hard to go running after getting discharged from the army back in april lol. Im unfit and 2.5 stone heavier. But the fact of the matter is if u want it bad enough nothing will stop you


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

got no problem with going gym as its the only thing im looking forward to tbh.. college on the other hand, not so much!! :/


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

the motivations the wee voice in your head,if you can motivate yourself take a break from it and come back when u can give it everything.

,


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

****ing love this guy,makes me wanna train when i watch his videos


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Start a journal, if you haven't already. That's what I did and it keeps my determination going.

Work out programmes for specific days, but vary your routines and type of exercises you do.

If you have people following your progress, you do feel that you don't want to let them down.

Best thing I did since I started on the site


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Easiest way I find it to have goals to always aim for. Dorian Yates said it once that having goals, no matter whether it's losing some fat or putting 10lbs on your bench press is enough of a motivation to keep you actively training and challenging yourself. I like to set myself goals in life as well as in the gym and I do a list of 5 year goals I want to achieve, then after 5 years review it and re-write a new one with more goals, this way I never lose sight of what I want to do in life.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

every few months I hit this, I always buy a new pre-workout.. exceed the recomended dose and lift sorts me right out till I'm back in the zone


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I broke up with my ex over 2 years ago and havent layed an eye on her since but it still motivates me to think when i eventually see her i want to look fcuking awesome haha


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Sometimes I'm like that, I just can't be f***ed to sit in a traffic jam everyday to get to the gym, I hate it. Plus the wife isn't a gym person, so she hates when I'm out of the house for 12 hours! But then I just find that motivation and go lift heavy!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

You just gotta up and do it my motivation is "no matter how sh1t I feel I know I will feel better after the gym"

Even when I really really can't be bothered I go regardless as I know I feel a lot lot different when I come out ......!!

Find some new training music I always have one song that makes me wanna run my socks off .....

Find a training partner or someone who can shout really really loud and call you rude names I normally find this works like a dream although I do have to hold of wanting to kick them in the head after


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Stop thinking and start doing!!!

Just get there and get on with it and you'll soon get back in to the zone

It's too easy to make up excuses not to go


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

really it just comes down to if you want it badly enough you'll do it. its as simple as that


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been suffering with the same lack of motivation for nearly 3 months now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

DeskSitter said:


> Finding it really hard to force myself into the gym at the moment.
> 
> The enthusiasm just isn't there and I don't know why. Just feels to much of an effort on top of everything else.
> 
> Do any of you lot ever have days, weeks, or even months of just not wanting to do it? For me its not helped by over-thinking and once I start thinking about reasons not to go it's already over, battle lost


If I overthink it and come up with reasons not to do it, then I end up not doing it. I've adopted an approach now where I just force myself not to think about it and go into automatic mode...just doing it, not thinking about it. I also find that if I just go put on my training clothes I then feel more motivated.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Oh, and I've moved this to the correct section.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I find the fear of being back to my old self plenty enough.

Really don't want to go back to being fat, nothing but forwards for me.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I think having goals is the best way to stay motivated, i have just booked another strongman comp for november , now i need to get in the gym and make sure i get stronger and fitter for it.... will be my 7th comp this year. I get back in the gym straight after with clear goals and targets, i havent missed a workout this year because of it


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

most of my days are spent doing things for other people the gym is the little bit of time i get to myself

i use visulisation imaging my self as some great viking warrior or a solider from some videogame fighting on a distant planet

also i try and make sure that i always train at the same time each day so i know thats my gym time.

I did have a clear plan of set goals at the start of the year but due to an unforseen illnes and an injury i haven't got there yet but now thats behind me i'm back on the path i set myself


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you don't want to go then don't, if I've got something better to do I do it.

Simple.


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

I struggle so bad when I get ill or injured, which is usually when I start to find a decent rhythm. Usually this time of year too, I'll get a cold that I just can't shake, and if I go to the gym too soon I get worse.

Then I struggle finding my rhythm again.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just do it


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I forgot about being motivated years ago. It's about making training a habit - just a part of your life like your job. I don't particularly enjoy it but see it as a means to an and. I've trained pretty reliably for over 35 years now. I never became the bodybuilder I hoped I would be but at 52 I am stronger and healthier than most at my age. I honestly can't imagine a time I will stop training.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

big steve said:


> just do it


you getting on mate ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> you getting on mate ?


i have no problem with motivation mate

i smashed all my personal goals i set this year

the bar is being raised for 2014!


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Having a goal and a coach helped, but before that I'd go first thing in the morning to help me motivate myself. Once the alarm has woken me up then I've already ruined my sleep, I may as well trudge up the road to the gym. A couple of light warm up sets and I'm awake and motivated. I also have a couple of people I think of when I'm searching for inspiration. Ashley Horner being one - she has some very inspirational videos and takes a very serious approach to her training.


----------

